# Ruger Single Six



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Ruger Single six. .22mag cylinder only. blued 6″ barrell. super acurate. great shape. needing to fund another project. will try to add pictures later tonight. text jose 2512889002


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Jmgardner said:


> Ruger Single six. .22mag cylinder only. blued 6″ barrell. super acurate. great shape. needing to fund another project. will try to add pictures later tonight. text jose 2512889002


Price?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

my bad. $375 OBO. also looking for a new family pet. smaller dogs with short hair. so would take partial trade as well.


----------

